# New bird



## lils (Nov 4, 2016)

Not long ago I adopted a boy and see that one of his nestlings he was brought in with is up for adoption. If I adopt the chick is it okay to put them in the same cage so they quarantine together?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

A good rule of thumb would be, No. 
You should quarantine them separately.

Unless you are 100% sure that the place you got them from is a closed aviary (meaning outside people and animals aren't ever allowed to interact with the birds), then it's too big of a risk.

You should quarantine any new bird for 30-45 days in a separate room from your current bird.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Spicy is correct, the only exception is if you get them both within a 1-2 week period, then you can quarantine them together.


----------



## lils (Nov 4, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Spicy is correct, the only exception is if you get them both within a 1-2 week period, then you can quarantine them together.



Thanks for the reply. It's the same rescue so only staff are in contact with the animals.

The earliest I would be able to go in would be just outside the 2 week period, by 2-3 days.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Definitely need to quarantine as a rescue is not the same as a breeder. 
good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is the chick the same gender as the other budgie?
If not, realize you are going to have to do everything necessary to prevent breeding if you house them together!*


----------



## lils (Nov 4, 2016)

It's not a breeder, it was an owner surrender. 
I have the dad and was hoping to bring the chick home. Not sure on the gender, the only picture they have up doesn't show the cere very well.
If the chick is a girl I will have separate cages for them. 

Just want to know if it's fine bringing the other home 2-3 days after the 7-14 days Starling mentioned.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, it's fine for you to bring the chick home.*


----------



## lils (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you , FaeryBee.
Can you close this thread?


----------

